# A 4-8-8-4 Big Boy Model you will not believe



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

I was surfing YouTube and came upon this Modeler / Artist's creation, I do not know if any of you may have seen this before but if not you have to watch this, it's a Big Boy Locomotive made entirely of wood, and befor you dismiss it take a look, you have to see this to believe it, the detail is unbelieveable.


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

I gues the web address did not paste in if interested you will have to copy and paste it into your search browser as it is a MySpace vid BIG BOY LOCOMOTIVE handcrafted from 9,000+ pieces of wood ...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets see if this works.
http://www.myspace.com/video/artist...w/21950684


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Paul for some reason I could not get it right, appreciate the help


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

those are INCREDIBLE!!!! True works of art!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm speachless. Click on the caboose link that follows. The interior detail is insane!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

That guy has to be some kind of Savant. And he does this all off of photos only!


----------

